# Old Broken Bastards Club



## PFM (Dec 12, 2012)

"I am 50 and I never felt better" is one lying piece of work. I wanna punch that guy right in the nose.

I know we have a few younger guys that have already met The God of PAIN & INJURY.

I'd make a list of everything that hurts on me but the internet can't hold that much data.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 12, 2012)

only 31 here... but i think the time in the military and years of squats have recked my knees and back. shit hurts every morning. im scared to get old man for real!


----------



## PFM (Dec 13, 2012)

mistah187 said:


> only 31 here... but i think the time in the military and years of squats have recked my knees and back. shit hurts every morning. im scared to get old man for real!



Don't fret, it only gets worse.


----------



## DF (Dec 13, 2012)

I now know why my Dad used to grunt while getting up off the couch.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2012)

Ill be in that club soon 34 coming up soon..Im a old fuck


----------



## PFM (Dec 13, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> Ill be in that club soon 34 coming up soon..Im a old fuck



I had a hernia repair in 1999. My guts were were in my scrotum and wrapped around the tube to my right nut. When he went in to repair he needed 3 times the mesh he planned and they had to have it rushed over while I was open. I was lying there so long I started waking up. You have allot to go BB, you're just a kid.


----------



## Cashout (Dec 13, 2012)

What the heck are you guys doing to yourselves to be so beat up?

I'm almost 43 years old with 27 years of hardcore, non-stop training on my body and I've got no issues of which to speak.


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 13, 2012)

getting older is  hard work.  the art is knowing how to keep it together.  

...and then there is duct tape for when shit starts falling off!


----------



## DF (Dec 13, 2012)

Cashout said:


> What the heck are you guys doing to yourselves to be so beat up?
> 
> I'm almost 43 years old with 27 years of hardcore, non-stop training on my body and I've got no issues of which to speak.



I have no idea how my ass got so beat up.


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 13, 2012)

45 in two weeks - the only issue is squats nag my lower back. Otherwise im in the gym 5 or 6 days a week having fun. I"ve discovered the joys of hair dye - takes 5 years right off your age - love it!


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 13, 2012)

old fart reporting in


----------



## Popeye (Dec 13, 2012)

Well not an old dirty bastard like you guys..... YET...but I have had serious back issues and neck problems from job related incidents and just pure fucked incidents where spinal and disc injuries occured. It's a BITCH and have been dealing with it for almost 15 years. 

I pray that I'm still able to move around and lift like you old fucks when I'm 50....


----------



## BigFella (Dec 13, 2012)

Cashout said:


> What the heck are you guys doing to yourselves to be so beat up?
> 
> I'm almost 43 years old with 27 years of hardcore, non-stop training on my body and I've got no issues of which to speak.


Ha! You have a bit to go yet, Cashout! I was doing Ironman triathlons when I was 46 - let's see if you can do that in a few years without hurting. (Of course, that's unlikely to happen, as you have to be totally fucking stupid to do an Ironman at any age, and you're smart.)


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 13, 2012)

You old guys need to stop whining L-)


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 13, 2012)

PFM said:


> I had a hernia repair in 1999. My guts were were in my scrotum and wrapped around the tube to my right nut. When he went in to repair he needed 3 times the mesh he planned and they had to have it rushed over while I was open. I was lying there so long I started waking up. You have allot to go BB, you're just a kid.



HOLY CRAP!!  
That would have me lose it in the head knowing that ! lol
Glad your ok!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 13, 2012)

Crazy clue and testosterone!


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 13, 2012)

Popeye50 said:


> *Well not an old dirty bastard like you guys..... YET...but I have had serious back issues and neck problems* from job related incidents and just pure fucked incidents where spinal and disc injuries occured. It's a BITCH and have been dealing with it for almost 15 years.
> 
> I pray that I'm still able to move around and lift like you old fucks when I'm 50....



Same here, car accident F-ed me up about 6 yrs ago and its only worse now. STILL dealing with legal BS to get my $.
I push on.
I don't squat much though.... almost never. 
but atleast i can push through the pain for upper body and i can walk for hours.
I do worry about the coming years... but i try not to.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 13, 2012)

im 28....

played hockey for 12 yrs.  Shoulders + back fuct.  My shoulders pop, crack, etc etc when i rotate or sometimes even do military presses.  Lower back is bad as well.

+ i have hernia in my left lower ab area.  Its the knife for me but ive been holding out.  so while im half some of your guys age im dealing with similar issues.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 13, 2012)

i can only imagine when im 50.... fuck.... i better save my kits of hyges..lol


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 13, 2012)

PFM said:


> I had a hernia repair in 1999. My guts were were in my scrotum and wrapped around the tube to my right nut. When he went in to repair he needed 3 times the mesh he planned and they had to have it rushed over while I was open. I was lying there so long I started waking up. You have allot to go BB, you're just a kid.



Damn PFM!!!!


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 13, 2012)

I am approaching 40 in less then a year.  I have a whacked out neck from wrestling in high school, a bum shoulder that a rehab occasionally, and the stupid lower back issues....like the song goes "What a drag it is getting old......"  oh well my cock still works fine, so screw the rest of the aches!


----------



## ccpro (Dec 13, 2012)

44 in Feb, I have a rotating phantom pain.  Every day something new hurts, it could be the tendon in my arm, the bottom of my foot, or my current stiff neck!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 13, 2012)

ccpro said:


> 44 in Feb, I have a rotating phantom pain.  Every day something new hurts, it could be the tendon in my arm, the bottom of my foot, or my current stiff neck!!!!



Let wife take advantage of the stiff neck!


----------



## PFM (Dec 13, 2012)

ccpro said:


> 44 in Feb, I have a rotating phantom pain.  Every day something new hurts, it could be the tendon in my arm, the bottom of my foot, or my current stiff neck!!!!



The good news is...................(oh hell there is no good news).


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 13, 2012)

My worst problem is Rectal Glaucoma .... that's where I just can't see my ass going to work.

But seriously, I will just list what DOES still work and is pain free:

1)


Respect,
Vette


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 13, 2012)

63vette said:


> my worst problem is rectal glaucoma .... That's where i just can't see my ass going to work.
> 
> But seriously, i will just list what does still work and is pain free:
> 
> ...


lol!....................


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 14, 2012)

I spent 15years overworking myself in the construction business, having to carry more than anybody else, move it faster, picking up the biggest section of wall, be the first to say DONE.   My shoulders grind and pop when I rotate anywhere above my head. My elbows have good and bad days.  Sometimes I will get pain in my elbow that shoots down my arm and makes me drop whatever Im holding. I wrestled in high school and jacked my neck up a couple of times. I hit the bottom of a swimming pool and jacked it up real good once (along with my face).  Wrecked a few dirt bikes and cars and I think that has something to do with my lower back pain.  My neck and shoulders are the things that bother me the most.


----------



## PFM (Dec 14, 2012)

bubbagump said:


> I spent 15years overworking myself in the construction business, having to carry more than anybody else, move it faster, picking up the biggest section of wall, be the first to say DONE.   My shoulders grind and pop when I rotate anywhere above my head. My elbows have good and bad days.  Sometimes I will get pain in my elbow that shoots down my arm and makes me drop whatever Im holding. I wrestled in high school and jacked my neck up a couple of times. I hit the bottom of a swimming pool and jacked it up real good once (along with my face).  Wrecked a few dirt bikes and cars and I think that has something to do with my lower back pain.  My neck and shoulders are the things that bother me the most.



Not to mention you're a Old Bastard.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 14, 2012)

40-something Gray Beard, checking-in. 

Military, muay thai and too many years in the gym. Knees ache, low-back aches, and the occasional random "shooting pain" up & down my spine that seems to come from out of nowhere and almost always hits while I'm on the job site 

Still, it beats the alternative.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 14, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> im 28....
> 
> played hockey for 12 yrs.  Shoulders + back fuct.  My shoulders pop, crack, etc etc when i rotate or sometimes even do military presses.  Lower back is bad as well.
> 
> + i have hernia in my left lower ab area.  Its the knife for me but ive been holding out.  so while im half some of your guys age im dealing with similar issues.



I'm 28 too Gymrat827 and I feel like I'm in my 40's sometimes.  Have spinal stenosis in my lower back which has caused pretty bad sciatica in the past.  Had a hernia in my scrotum...like PFM said intestines in your nut sac lol  my shoulders flare up a couple times a year (rotator cuff) oh yea and the newest issue is a pinched nerve in my neck which has occurred twice this year.  I think it's time to look into some gh


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Dec 14, 2012)

43 checking in here. Pretty much the same as everyone else, neck and lower back. The lower back(herniated L5-S1) is attributed to a few things, but probably the most damage came from snow skiing falls. 1 in particular. In 1992 we were skiing out in Colorado, I was skiing the moguls and landed on my ass. The problem was, the speed with which I was going, I came to a dead stop and felt it all the way up my spine. In addition, and I'm sure there are a couple of you medical types in the bunch that can chime in on this, as we get older, we ALL get something called Degenerative Disc Disease. This is simply the shrinking of the spaces between the vertebrae. After years of having problems with my neck, about 5 years ago I got major pain shooting down my right arm(as in couldn't grip anything). The Doctor fused my C5-6. To this day I'm still achy, but the shooting pain is gone. 
I preach this to all my friends and anyone who tells me they have back pain. Go out and buy an inversion table. It will change your life! Those that get back pain, like me, know it can put them in bed for a couple days. I can get on this thing and after 10-15 minutes the pain is gone.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 14, 2012)

IWannaGetBig said:


> 43 checking in here. Pretty much the same as everyone else, neck and lower back. The lower back(herniated L5-S1) is attributed to a few things, but probably the most damage came from snow skiing falls. 1 in particular. In 1992 we were skiing out in Colorado, I was skiing the moguls and landed on my ass. The problem was, the speed with which I was going, I came to a dead stop and felt it all the way up my spine. In addition, and I'm sure there are a couple of you medical types in the bunch that can chime in on this, as we get older, we ALL get something called Degenerative Disc Disease. This is simply the shrinking of the spaces between the vertebrae. After years of having problems with my neck, about 5 years ago I got major pain shooting down my right arm(as in couldn't grip anything). The Doctor fused my C5-6. To this day I'm still achy, but the shooting pain is gone.
> I preach this to all my friends and anyone who tells me they have back pain.* Go out and buy an inversion table. It will change your life! *Those that get back pain, like me, know it can put them in bed for a couple days. I can get on this thing and after 10-15 minutes the pain is gone.



Good call on the inversion table. I have one myself and love it.


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 14, 2012)

I turn 40 in 11 days. Several nagging injuries but nothing too major.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 14, 2012)

X3 on the inversion table.

I played college football as a running back at 170 lbs., spent six years in Sp. Forces as a combat controller, had two major wrecks (one car and one motorcycle),  had multiple contusions and whiplash, broken ribs, dislocated shoulder, and I have had a torn rotator cuff, torn Achilles tendon, broken toes and fingers, two slipped disks, one herniated disk, and a partridge in a pear tree. There's more but you get the idea.....

Plus... I'm an OLD BASTARD !

Respect,
Vette

P.S. none of this shit was really bad until I turned 50... 40 was a cake walk and I still thought I was invincible and had gotten away with all this shit.... WRONG!

So, hang in there boys, it gets worse....


----------

